# Wanting to paint my old mitchell reel



## REDFISH KING

Whats the best way to get the paint off old reels, can you sand blast them or will that mess them up, i want to do it myself if possible


----------



## Pompano Joe

Soaking in a commercial stripper has worked best for me. Like the use for small parts in an auto body shop. Sandblasting can leave pits that will compromise the final finish. Alternatively, you can blast with a media that's not as abrasive as sand.


----------



## TURTLE

*get Tim to Cerekote it for ya. The ones I have seen he did look great and you won't have to worry about rust ever again.*


----------



## cajun creationz

402 before and after...custom 302 ..pm with questions .. i can help


----------

